# Buy my first D-SLR Camera [Questions]



## Amakatzis (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello,

I am beginner to that section (D-SLR CAMERAS).
I will use this camera for landscapes and buildings. You think that best idea is to buy D-SLR _OR_ Mirroless?
I would like to recommend me cameras ecpesially from Nkon, Canon, Olympus.
Also i would like to recommend me the lens i should use.

Thanks in advance,
Panayotis


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 4, 2013)

If budget was not important (which it doesn't appear to be according to your post) I would get: 

Amazon.com: Canon EOS-1D X 18.1MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM Wide Angle Lens: CANON: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Standard & Medium Telephoto Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: CANON: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: CANON: Camera & Photo


----------



## Amakatzis (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry i forgot.
I can give 800-1300 Euros with the lens.

Panayotis


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've played with an Olympus OM-D and I really really really liked it, but I'm not nearly as experienced with these things as most of you guys are. What I know: it uses the Micro Four Thirds processor, handles well, and really feels like it was built as well as the camera in my avatar (OM-1n). I would wait to see what others have to say before jumping on one, but give it a try at a camera store. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Amakatzis (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks ,

Guys,  I am beginner and i would like to answer in my question.

Panayotis


----------



## goodguy (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know what will 800-1300 Euros get you so these are my 2 suggestions

Either get the Nikon D5200 or Nikon D7100.
I am sure the Nikon D5200 will be in your price range its an awesome camera, very powerful tool will be perfect for your need but yet easier on the pocket.
The second camera is the Nikon D7100 this camera is positioned above the D5200 I own this camera, its a fantastic camera, its image quality and low light performance are about same at the D5200 but it has more control and better weather sealing. Overall it is made for those who are photography fans.
I love my D7100 and if you can afford it then I would seriously advise of considering, if not the D5200 as I said will be just perfect for a beginner.
Get one of these camera with its kit lens the 18-105mm VR and if you can add the 50mm 1.8G prime lens you will be happy you did.


----------



## Amakatzis (Sep 5, 2013)

What about the Olympus OMD Em-5 or Olypus Pen Ep-5?

panayotis


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 5, 2013)

Of the two, I like the OM-D more simply because of the construction. It felt better in my hands. Your experience may differ, but having fondled them both, I prefer the OM-D more.


----------

